# FPS-Drops in manchen Spielen



## zoonn (23. Mai 2018)

Ich habe seit ca 4 Wochen FPS-Drops in Spielen wie HotS, Garrys Mod und teilweise auch in CS;GO und Fortnite. Temperaturen sind beim Prozessor(50 Grad unter Last) in Ordnung genau so wie bei der Graka(70 Grad unter Last). Treiber sind aktuell. Festplatte hat auch keine Fehler(SMART Werte alle in Ordnung). ICh weiß nicht woran es noch liegen soll und bitte um Hilfe. Vielen Dank. 
System:
Motherboard: ASRock H110M-DGS
CPU: Intel i5-7500
Grafikkarte: inno3d GTX 1060 6GB
RAM: 8 GB DDR4 2133 Mhz
SSD: 275 GB Crucial MX 300
HDD: 1 TB Seagate
Netzteil: 650 Watt Corsair VS650
Maus: Razer Basilisk
Tastatur: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
Headset: Logitech G430


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2018)

Der Takt generiert die Leistung,  nicht die Temperatur.
Beobachte.


----------



## zoonn (24. Mai 2018)

Ich hab mir dein FAQ durchgelesen und das befolgt. Also meine CPU taktet in Garrys Mod mit 3600 - 3700 MHz. Auslastung ca 50 - 60 %. Der Takt der Grafikkarte schwankt ein bisschen. teilweise 500 MHz teilweise auch 1500 MHz.  Auslastung zwischen 12 und 60 %. Ich weiß nicht ob das Normal ist. Ein mal hatte ich wäärend eine FPS Drops 123 Mhz Grafikkartentakt. In Garrys Mod hatte ich auch schwankende FPS von 30 bis 180 FPS. Liegt es an der Grafikkarte? Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## iReckyy (24. Mai 2018)

Wenn der Afterburner eine Grafikkartenauslastung von <95% anzeigt, ist man sehr warscheinlich im CPU-Limit oder irgendein flüchtger Speicher ist voll. 
Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass ein Framelimiter oder VSync aktiv ist.

Beobachte mal deine RAM-Auslatung, ich schätze, dass während der starken Drops der RAM überläuft, weshalb er auf die SSD zurückgreifen muss, was natürlich bremst.
Die RAM-Auslastung kann man sich auch im Afterburner anzeigen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## zoonn (25. Mai 2018)

Also ich habe noch mal ein Test mit Heroes of the Storm gemacht. Da hatte ich immer 99% Auslastung. Da konnte ich auch während des Ruckelns keine Änderung sehen. Auch nicht bei den taktraten der CPU. Bei Garrys Mod hatte ich eine CPU auslastung von 60-80% auf jedem Kern. Da waren die Taktraten auch normal. Glaube kaum dass da die CPU ins Limit läuft oder? 
Der RAM war auch in Hereos of the Storm maximal 6 GB ausgelastet. In Garrys Mod noch weniger. Auf meinen vorherigen PC lief Garrys Mod sehr gut. Das damalige System war eine FX 4100, eine GTX 560, 8GB RAM und eine HDD. Ich hatte solche Probleme auch schon mal bei H1Z1. Die Fehler konnte ich beheben indem ich Windows neu aufgesetzt habe. Das kann aber nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## iReckyy (25. Mai 2018)

zoonn schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch mal ein Test mit Heroes of the Storm gemacht. Da hatte ich immer 99% Auslastung. Da konnte ich auch während des Ruckelns keine Änderung sehen. Auch nicht bei den taktraten der CPU. Bei Garrys Mod hatte ich eine CPU auslastung von 60-80% auf jedem Kern. Da waren die Taktraten auch normal. Glaube kaum dass da die CPU ins Limit läuft oder?
> Der RAM war auch in Hereos of the Storm maximal 6 GB ausgelastet. In Garrys Mod noch weniger. Auf meinen vorherigen PC lief Garrys Mod sehr gut. Das damalige System war eine FX 4100, eine GTX 560, 8GB RAM und eine HDD. Ich hatte solche Probleme auch schon mal bei H1Z1. Die Fehler konnte ich beheben indem ich Windows neu aufgesetzt habe. Das kann aber nicht die Lösung sein.



Hattest du eine GPU-Auslastung von 99% oder eine CPU-Auslastung von 99%?

Ein CPU-Limit erkennt man nicht daran, ob die CPU auf 100% läuft, sondern daran, dass die Grafikkarte nicht auf >95% läuft.

Dafür dürfen aber auch VRAM und RAM nicht voll sein.

Guck bitte nochmal nach, welche Auslastung so hoch war, oder schick ein Foto vom OSD des Afterburners.

Evtl. Machen auch deine Treiber Probleme.


----------



## zoonn (26. Mai 2018)

Ich werde Montag mal ein Bild reinstellen. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Mai 2018)

klarer Fall von ram Mangel stecke 8gb ram dazu Problem gelöst

Deine gtx1060 hat 6gb vram die den inhalt auf dem ram spiegelt (nur belegten Speicher)
bedeutet wenn deine ehemaliege gtx580 und 1,5gb kein Problem waren mit 8gb ram ist es mit der gtx1060 und 6gb vram nicht genug ram.
grundregel immer etwa 2-fache vom vram als ram haben 16gb sind ausreichend

ansonsten passiert es das windows den fehlenden ram auslagert auf der ssd als auslagerungsdatei
Und wenn dann die falschen daten dort liegen gibt es eben hänger und freezes.
das merke ich selbst bei meinen notebook und nur 4gb ram und unnütze 2gb vram
Win 8,1 nimmt alles an ram was es bekommt.
Folge sind zähes OS und teils freezes bei games.  Lösung wäre bei mir auf 8gb umrüsten
Nur bei den rampreisen und dem notebook lohnt das nicht, bei deinen Pc ist es dringend zu raten.


----------



## zoonn (1. Juni 2018)

Also ich habe jetzt noch mal getestet. Bei Fortnite welches auf der SSD liegt hab ich keine FPS Drops. Aber bei Garrys Mod hab ich sie immernoch. RAM-Auslastung ist bei ca 4 GB bei Garrys Mod. Black Squad hab ich eben auch gespielt.  Auch immer  mal wieder FPS Drops. Liegt wie Garrys Mod auch auf der HDD. 8 GB RAM hab ich gekauft kommt morgen hoffentlich an. Ich wollte ja sowieso aufrüsten. Aber kann es denn an der HDD trotz guten SMART werten liegen? Komischerweise hab ich die Ruckler auf SSD nicht. Die HDD ist auch 6 Jahre alt. Ich bin ein bisschen ratlos. Wenn der RAM Riegel morgen da ist werde ich mich noch mal melden. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

